# Pictures and movies



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

So how can you view pictures and play movies on the 7" mylink screen on second gen Cruze? I tried with my iPhone but it doesn't work , so any one can tell me !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Won't work from an iPhone. Probably need to dump them onto a USB flash drive.

Otherwise, P 175/176:

https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Won't work from an iPhone. Probably need to dump them onto a USB flash drive.
> 
> Otherwise, P 175/176:
> 
> https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf


For my Gen 1 it took 2 years of updates to finally see pictures which ended up being album artwork. Same only USB option not from a phone. They ever fix the 25 song playlist limit to prevent on screen issues in Gen 2? 


179 from that book kinda generically covers it. It doesn't tell you what size you need to make the pics to fit the screen correctly. You may have to use MS paint and play around with the resizing pixels.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Fyi

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLJX2oFFqqA


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The owners manual states that the thumbdrive has to be formatted in either FAT16, FAT32, or exFAT. It also states thumbdrive. usb adapters won't work. Although some appear to be using sd cards. 

I"m using a thumbdrive. FAT32 is the only format i've been able to make work. FAT16 isn't even an option in windows 10. exFAT does NOTHING. I also can't use a mix of things. I can download music. And that seems to override my pics. As those won't load up if also downloaded together with music. When you plug the drive in, it automatically pulls up. If all you have is music. You can exit out to radio. Hit source button and select usb. If all you have is pics. Those automatically load up as a file selection. But if you exit to radio. You CAN'T hit source and select usb. It won't light up. Least it didn't for me anyways. Have to pull drive out and reinsert for pics to pop up. 

Youtube vids say videos are playable in mp4 format. But none of the youtubes described the cruze. They were all higher end models and pickups. So far I'm not having any luck on videos. I"m pretty sure they're mp4 but i'm trying out some convertor software to see if anything will happen.


----------

